# Kopfrute reinigen



## ulli1958m (1. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

 wollte meine Kopfrute mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen. 
 Vor dem Angeln muss ich das Teil aber erst mal säubern, insbesondere die Steckverbindungen 

 Kann ich das Mit Silikongleitspray machen incl. der Steckverbindungen? |kopfkrat

 Wie/womit reinigt ihr eure Kopfruten?

 #h


----------



## gründler (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kopfrute reinigen*

Alles was Chemie ist = Weg.

Habe mal dieses Teflonspray benutzt damit die Steckv. besser gleiten,ja ja Pustekuchen danach durfte ich für 350€ 2 neue teile bestellen.Man hat sie nicht mehr ausseinander bekommen wie geklebt nach der anwendung.

Badewanne voll Wasser und alle teile einweichen,danach mit Lappen und co säubern.

|wavey:


----------



## Hobbit (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kopfrute reinigen*

Moin,

Hier findest du alles, was es zur Reinigung und Pflege von Kopfruten zu wissen gibt.

LINK


----------



## racoon (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kopfrute reinigen*



gründler schrieb:


> Habe mal dieses Teflonspray benutzt damit die Steckv. besser gleiten,ja ja Pustekuchen danach durfte ich für 350€ 2 neue teile bestellen.Man hat sie nicht mehr ausseinander bekommen wie geklebt nach der anwendung.



Das ist dann aber ein Anwenderfehler, dann hast Du die Verbindungen nicht abtrocknen lassen und überflüssig aufgetragenes Teflon nicht abgewischt.

Von den Bürstchen mit Verlängerung kann ich nur abraten, viele sind so hart, dass sie das Material angreifen. 

Die einzelnen Rutenteile mit der Brause abduschen und auch im Inneren mit dem Wasser nicht sparen, danach RICHTIG trocknen lassen, Steckverbindungen abwischen und Teflonspray aufsprühen, dieses wieder trocknen lassen und dann abwischen. Alles erst, wenn die Rute richtig getrocknet ist.
Das Handteil braucht meist etwas mehr Einsatz, mit einer weichen Bürste und warmen Seifenwasser gehen aber alle Futterreste und Schleimspuren ab.

Wichtiger ist die Pflege der Gummizüge, diese werden mit einem Tuch und warmem Wasser gereinigt, dabei auch dehnen und abtasten, oft sind sie beschädigt. Dann ist es besser, den Zug einzukürzen und neu zu montieren.

Hier aufpassen mit Chemie / Spülmittel: Oft sind die Züge aus Latex, dieses wird angegriffen.
Vor dem nächsten Angeln etwas Gleitmittel (auf Silikonbasis) aufbringen (einen Tropfen !!), auf Latexverträglichkeit achten.

Und ja - ich nehme welches, was nicht für Angelzwecke erfunden wurde.


----------



## gründler (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kopfrute reinigen*

Nein habe genau nach Anleitung gearbeitet,beim nächsten Aufbau war dann "verschweißt" angesagt.

Kann sich gern jeder "ranschmieren" was er mag,ich nehme da keine Sprays und co mehr.

|wavey:


----------



## feederbrassen (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kopfrute reinigen*

An meine lass ich nur Wasser und sonst kommt da nichts dran.
Warum die Steckverbindung mit irgend einem Zeugs versauen #c
Wenn alles sauber ist läuft nach dem trocknen auch wieder alles.


----------



## ulli1958m (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kopfrute reinigen*

Danke für die Antworten #6

Hatte es befürchtet, das pro und contra 

Aber da meine Steckverbindungen ganz schön rau sind komme ich wohl nicht an Teflon vorbei, da dieses auch ein wenig die leichten Kratzer und Rillen füllt.

Die restlichen Teile der Rute wollte ich vielleicht mal Cockpitspray testen/säubern.....jemand damit Erfahrung?

Hatte noch dieses Link gefunden

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kopfrute reinigen*

Teuer und empfindlich so Kopfruten, wär nix für mich Grobmotoriker.

Berichte mal, wie das ausging......

Macho an:
Teuer und empfindlich? 
Hat was von einer Ehefrau......
;-)))
Macho aus....


----------



## racoon (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kopfrute reinigen*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Die restlichen Teile der Rute wollte ich vielleicht mal Cockpitspray testen/säubern.....jemand damit Erfahrung?



Das würde ich lasse, alle Arten von Politur greifen die Oberfläche an.


----------



## Birger83 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kopfrute reinigen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Teuer und empfindlich so Kopfruten, wär nix für mich Grobmotoriker.
> 
> Berichte mal, wie das ausging......




Genau! Mich interessiert das auch! Nicht, dass ich mir überhaupt eine Kopfrute zulegen will, aber wie sagt man im Englischen so schön: Fortune favours the prepared! #6


----------



## phirania (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kopfrute reinigen*

Na Ulli
Die Rute schon geschrubbt.?:q:q:q
Und alle frisch im Schritt?:m


----------



## Christopher.S (5. August 2017)

*AW: Kopfrute reinigen*

Trocknen lassen, mit dem Lappen jedes Element außen abwischen. Druckluftspray  verwenden um es innen zu reinigen. (gibts in kleinen spraydosen).

-gesendet vom Smartphone-


----------

